# PAWS New England-Any Experiences?



## ramaka (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi All:
We are looking to adopt our first pet and seems like there are a few dogs that satisfy the things we are looking for in a pet on PAWS New England website. https://pawsnewengland.com. The thing is the dogs are at foster homes either in New England area or somewhere down south. Being first time pet owners I was wondering if anyone here has any experiences with this organization? How was it? Also, how advisable would it be to go by the dogs temperament description on the webiste, without actually being able to meet the dog? We are first time pet owners and have a 6 year old kid, so the dog being good with kids is one of the most important thing we are looking for. Kindly let me know your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ramaka said:


> Hi All:
> We are looking to adopt our first pet and seems like there are a few dogs that satisfy the things we are looking for in a pet on PAWS New England website. https://pawsnewengland.com. The thing is the dogs are at foster homes either in New England area or somewhere down south. Being first time pet owners I was wondering if anyone here has any experiences with this organization? How was it? Also, how advisable would it be to go by the dogs temperament description on the webiste, without actually being able to meet the dog? We are first time pet owners and have a 6 year old kid, so the dog being good with kids is one of the most important thing we are looking for. Kindly let me know your thoughts. Thank you!


I have no direct knowledge of that organization. It isn't uncommon for rescues in the north to pull dogs from the more over-crowded and higher-kill shelters in the south, some run regular transports. My city's municipal shelter specifically has foster homes that take dogs awaiting transport for 1-2 weeks prior as a form of quarantine. 

How accurate descriptions are will vary. 

Decent rescues try to be as honest as possible about any major deal breakers like cat aggression or needing to be an only dog because it does no one any good to end up with dogs getting returned or risk another animal being hurt. 
However, adoption bios aren't generally going to "highlight" common and minor bad habits or annoying traits-- in part because most of those things are trainable with time and a dog simply isn't with a foster long enough and because every household is different. Also because the bio is a little bit like an online dating profile in the sense that its trying to get someone's interest and attention in a short format.

They can only share what they know. If a foster home doesn't have kids, it is going to be hard to say how a dog will do living with kids (presuming of course there is no obvious fear or such when he sees kids in public). If a foster home has kids who have been taught great dog manners but the adopter has a kid that pokes and prods and annoys the dog, the dog will react differently. If a foster home is very active and the dog is tired out with physical and mental exercise each day, the dog may show no bad behavior like chewing stuff and barking but if the adopter is a quiet home that is looking for a relaxed companion, it could be a bad match. 

If you can video chat with the foster and see the dog "live" and interacting with adults/kids/other dogs, that can go a long way towards giving you a fuller picture of the dog's personality. 

It looks like there are some dogs already in NE, you could ask which dogs are within a reasonable driving distance for a meet and greet (say, 2 hour radius maybe).

Adopting without meeting a dog first wouldn't be my first choice or suggestion, but any dog is going to have various quirks/behaviors pop up over time so flexibility matters anyways. By that I mean say, a dog that hasn't previously showing an interest in chasing cats might once he gets settled and comfortable in a new home. There is a honeymoon period often where a dog behaves really well and then as they get settled, they get a little naughty. Maybe steal your shoes and chew them or bark at the neighbors or whatever.


----------



## ramaka (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Shell:
How are you? As always thank you for your time and sharing your thoughts. I guess, I will wait for the ONE to arrive at a local shelter then.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ramaka said:


> Hi Shell:
> How are you? As always thank you for your time and sharing your thoughts. I guess, I will wait for the ONE to arrive at a local shelter then.


My suggestion would be to look at dogs being fostered locally to you. Start with a meet and greet to just introduce yourself to the dog and vice versa. If available, do a trial weekend. Asking at your local shelter about "foster to adopt" is another idea.


----------



## ramaka (Jun 29, 2016)

Shell said:


> My suggestion would be to look at dogs being fostered locally to you. Start with a meet and greet to just introduce yourself to the dog and vice versa. If available, do a trial weekend. Asking at your local shelter about "foster to adopt" is another idea.


Thanks, Shell. We are now concentrating only on the shelters/foster homes close to us.


----------

